# first turkey



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i just got a diaphram call and have NEVER hunted turkey or used a diaphram call can any one give me any info


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Try not to gag as much as me on that diaphram call! Bout only tip I got...


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i think iv allready got the not gaging part down. i hope. lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

all i could tell you to do is practice, practice, practice! some guys get it down the first year they try and some it takes years! The nwtf's website also has all the different turkey sounds on it so you could sit right there and listen to a particular call and then try and mock it best you can! I just tried to get on the site and they are working on it! and I think they also tell you how to use a diaphram call!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

If I remember correctly the word you say with the diaphram in your mouth is CHEE--UCK, CHEE--UCK, CHEE--UCK. I can make the owl call with only my mouth (turkey locator). The saying go's, Who, who'll cook for you, who'll cook for you alllllllllll! Have fun practiceing that!


----------

